# It's been one year



## Kenbo (Sep 15, 2017)

Exactly one year ago today, I was lying in a hospital bed, recovering from the procedure that cleared a 90% blockage to the main artery of my heart. 
The formula over the past year is as follows.......
1 total diet change + 1 year of hard work - 62 pounds + the desire to never be on an operating table again = one heart healthy guy.
I'm looking forward to seeing what the next year has to offer and I'm glad that I'm still around to be a pain in your butts.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2017)

Thats awesome Ken. You look healthy as a horse!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2017)

Congrats Ken, you look great..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm proud of you my brother, and even more happy that you are still with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

That is truly good news Ken. Glad it it is going well for you. Keep it up....we need you around here. And not just to be a pain in the butt....

I cant tell how much 62 pounds is....can you hold up a lighter for scale in an after picture?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Sep 15, 2017)

You have a lot more models to build young man. I not going to compare you to a horse, but you look Healthy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

All kidding aside, you know we are all happy you're still around! Both your woodworking and healthy ways are an inspiration to us! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 15, 2017)

Those are the kind of anniversary announcements we like to hear!! Looking great Ken!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2017)

What happened to you is exactly why I made changes in my life too Ken. It is also why Kevin encouraged me to start a thread on it. My weight loss is not as dramatic, only 35 lbs, but my physical fitness has drastically improved and my diet changes are a normal way of life for me now. I'm down 6 notches on my belt and three pant sizes. Still have a belly but it is much smaller now, I've always had a belly, it may never go away entirely lol. But as long as my weight is down and my fitness is up that's all good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 15, 2017)

You sir are an inspiration to us all (perhaps not the 12 pirate ear rings but inspiring nonetheless) Congratulations on your life changes and I for one and happy to have you to around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2017)

All dressed up to go muddin!! Dammitt Man!! 

Glad you decided to stick around Ken, but you didn't have to rent a suit to announce it. You could have told us in jeans and a T-shirt, we wouldn't have minded.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats! We need you to stay healthy and keep making awesome woodworking projects! Now we have double the inspiration! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> What happened to you is exactly why I made changes in my life too Ken. It is also why Kevin encouraged me to start a thread on it. My weight loss is not as dramatic, only 35 lbs, but my physical fitness has drastically improved and my diet changes are a normal way of life for me now. I'm down 6 notches on my belt and three pant sizes. Still have a belly but it is much smaller now, I've always had a belly, it may never go away entirely lol. But as long as my weight is down and my fitness is up that's all good.




The funny this about the weight loss is that I didn't really try to lose weight. I completely rearranged the things that I eat and added a daily exercise routine and the pounds started falling off. I didn't count calories and I eat whenever I want....I am just more selective of what I eat. They told me at the hospital that eventually, my weight would find it's happy place and it would level out and it did that. Everyone keeps asking me what the secret is to the weight loss and there is no secret. I started exercising and COMPLETELY CHANGED THE WAY I EAT!!!! That's the part that people aren't willing to do and that is why everyone thinks weight loss is so difficult. But then again, it's different for everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> All dressed up to go muddin!! Dammitt Man!!
> 
> Glad you decided to stick around Ken, but you didn't have to rent a suit to announce it. You could have told us in jeans and a T-shirt, we wouldn't have minded.



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. I don't rent anything. Truth be told, I was out buying a new suit for my daughter's upcoming wedding (due to the weight loss, I don't own a suit that fits any longer) and my wife took a picture. This just happens to be the most recent picture of me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2017)

Fantastic! Congratulations on feeling better!

When you say you overhauled the way you eat, what do you mean? Specifically, what changes did you make?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations on feeling better!
> 
> When you say you overhauled the way you eat, what do you mean? Specifically, what changes did you make?



The old chew without swallowing method......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> The old chew without swallowing method......



I figured he turned some highly accurate scale model plates about the size of that famous Canadian blue lighter...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Anniversary story for you, just because you can relate...

Way back many many years ago, before roto-rooter jobs, stints, and miracle drugs my granpa was going for his second or third by-pass surgery. Surgeon came in looked at his chart and said, "I see here that you used to drink quite a bit Mr. Thomas."

Grandpa acknowledged that, yes he had for many years, drank extensively.

The surgeon said, "You should have kept drinking, you wouldn't have all these problems today."

Granpa, a little confused, asked, "I wouldn't?"

Surgeon said, "No... you'd have been dead 20 years ago!"

At which point granpa, kinda turned into @Mike1950 !

He told us later, "I'm laying there facing a life and death procedure, and I got some smart-aleck young surgeon in there cracking jokes. If I had been in better shape I'd have got up and whipped his ass!"

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations on feeling better!
> 
> When you say you overhauled the way you eat, what do you mean? Specifically, what changes did you make?




Basically, I limited my daily salt intake to 1500 mg per day. Harder to do than most people realize.
I cut out fats. That means no deep fried foods, or oils etc. The fat contents has to be 5% or less of my daily limit.
I greatly reduced caffeine to only having one coffee a day.
I cut out sugars (which I never really ate much of anyway)
I added more fruits and more vegetables.
I have limited my red meat intake (and by that I mean anything with four legs) to only having it once a month.
I have also cut my cholesterol intake.
The biggest changes are the fats, sugars and salt but the problem is that any food that has had some form of processing is loaded with these things. If the fat is low, the sugar and salt are high. If the sugar is low, then the fat and salt are high and if the salt is low then they pump up the fat and sugar content. All of my food is bought fresh now and prepared at home so that I know exactly what amounts I am getting of the different items. Salt...etc
Any food that I used to eat was no longer allowed so I had to come up with all new things to eat and it took a while to get used to it and I had to wrap my head around trying things that I would have never tried normally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2017)

That is similar to what changes that I have made. The difference is I did not cut fats but changed what kind of fats I eat, you need fats in your diet and some cholesterol too, but the right kind. My diet is very simple, lots of fruits and vegetables, chicken, fish, eggs and red meat once a week because an older man needs it to keep his testosterone levels up. And virgin coconut oil has also been introduced into my diet. Now here is the kicker, no white flour of any kind ever! Butter is ok in small amounts, not 12 pats a day! No soy, no margarine or fake crap. Cheese in moderation, dairy too. Avacados and almonds are sources of good fats too. I cut carbs by eliminating flour and sugar, raw honey is the exception. Nothing packaged or processed, just real food. I too do not count calories, just eat clean and sensible. I have actually had to start using a little salt because if you stop eating packaged processed foods you won't be getting any salt or potassium, the problem with that was I started to get pretty severe muscle cramps, just a little salt a couple times a week fixed that. Research has also shown that a diet low in all fats leads to dimensia or Alzheimers, your brain needs good fats to function. In my opinion people get too hung up on cutting fats and they eliminate the good fats that your body needs. My body now runs on fat for energy, not carbs. Excersize is also a huge key to this whole equation. I don't want to be a slave to the gym and you don't have too, 20 to 30 minutes a day is all it takes, but make it good high quality excersize that will get the heart rate up. I have cut way back on protein supplements, however they did help with muscle recovery when I first started working out. Now a protein shake is just a treat or a quick meal if I'm pressed for time. My bmi has gone from 32 to just over 26 and is still falling, I'm still loosing body fat nice and slow but weight is stable, I'm replacing fat with lean muscle, not like a body builder, but in a healthy overall fitness kind of way. I have strengthened my core and my joints. I don't obsess over the whole thing, I just eat clean and excersize, simple. So some of my diet changes are a little different than yours Ken but very similar. My diet is kind of a blend of paleo and ketogenic, but basicly it is just clean food with the right kinds of fats. And excersize! High intensity, high reps with moderate weights, get the heart rate up, burst training means get the heart rate up, let it come back down and then do it again, over and over. Do 50 push ups and let me know what that does to your heart rate? lol.
Look, there is no absolute right way to do what Ken and myself has done for ourselves. Ken made changes because he had a scare and almost died. I look at myself in a picture one day and said if I don't make changes I'm gonna die! I was a prime candidate for a heart attack. So Ken and I have made some similar changes in our diets and lifestyles, both of us are doing better, my weight loss has been gradual and slower, Ken's is much more dramatic and happened quicker. But the end results are pretty much the same. I cannot eliminate all fats from my diet or I'll have skin problems and my mind and nerves won't function properly. But we both feel so much better and are way healthier. I am still working on myself and strive to get my bmi lower and my percentage of bodyfat down still more. But I don't obsess over it. People this should be easy and natural...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That is similar to what changes that I have made. The difference is I did not cut fats but changed what kind of fats I eat, you need fats in your diet and some cholesterol too, but the right kind. My diet is very simple, lots of fruits and vegetables, chicken, fish, eggs and red meat once a week because an older man needs it to keep his testosterone levels up. And virgin coconut oil has also been introduced into my diet. Now here is the kicker, no white flour of any kind ever! Butter is ok in small amounts, not 12 pats a day! No soy, no margarine or fake crap. Cheese in moderation, dairy too. Avacados and almonds are sources of good fats too. I cut carbs by eliminating flour and sugar, raw honey is the exception. Nothing packaged or processed, just real food. I too do not count calories, just eat clean and sensible. I have actually had to start using a little salt because if you stop eating packaged processed foods you won't be getting any salt or potassium, the problem with that was I started to get pretty severe muscle cramps, just a little salt a couple times a week fixed that. Research has also shown that a diet low in all fats leads to dimensia or Alzheimers, your brain needs good fats to function. In my opinion people get too hung up on cutting fats and they eliminate the good fats that your body needs. My body now runs on fat for energy, not carbs. Excersize is also a huge key to this whole equation. I don't want to be a slave to the gym and you don't have too, 20 to 30 minutes a day is all it takes, but make it good high quality excersize that will get the heart rate up. I have cut way back on protein supplements, however they did help with muscle recovery when I first started working out. Now a protein shake is just a treat or a quick meal if I'm pressed for time. My bmi has gone from 32 to just over 26 and is still falling, I'm still loosing body fat nice and slow but weight is stable, I'm replacing fat with lean muscle, not like a body builder, but in a healthy overall fitness kind of way. I have strengthened my core and my joints. I don't obsess over the whole thing, I just eat clean and excersize, simple. So some of my diet changes are a little different than yours Ken but very similar. My diet is kind of a blend of paleo and ketogenic, but basicly it is just clean food with the right kinds of fats. And excersize! High intensity, high reps with moderate weights, get the heart rate up, burst training means get the heart rate up, let it come back down and then do it again, over and over. Do 50 push ups and let me know what that does to your heart rate? lol.
> Look, there is no absolute right way to do what Ken and myself has done for ourselves. Ken made changes because he had a scare and almost died. I look at myself in a picture one day and said if I don't make changes I'm gonna die! I was a prime candidate for a heart attack. So Ken and I have made some similar changes in our diets and lifestyles, both of us are doing better, my weight loss has been gradual and slower, Ken's is much more dramatic and happened quicker. But the end results are pretty much the same. I cannot eliminate all fats from my diet or I'll have skin problems and my mind and nerves won't function properly. But we both feel so much better and are way healthier. I am still working on myself and strive to get my bmi lower and my percentage of bodyfat down still more. But I don't obsess over it. People this should be easy and natural...........




Well that was one hell of a response on this thread but a good one. I agree whole heartedly with almost everything you said above. I especially agree with the fats and that your body still needs them. As a heart patient, when I say that I have cut out fats, what I mean is that I have cut out Saturated fats (or drastically limiting them) and trans fats. It is next to impossible to completely eliminate all fats from your diet but I do my best to keep them in check and I am very conscious of what I put in my mouth. I have cut salt out of my diet and by "cutting out salt" what I mean by that is that I no longer add salt to any of my foods. There will always be salt that will naturally occur in foods (don't believe me, look up the nutritional information of celery) so there will always be some salt intake but the added salts are what will add to the problems that a heart patient already faces. My BMI has gone from just over a 32 to just under a 24 but I don't put much faith in the BMI because if I did, the hospitals would see me lose another 20 pounds and I won't go for that. My exercise routine is a little different in that I have two weights of dumbbells that I work with and every morning I start the day at 5:30am with some working of the major muscle groups. Nothing serious, just 2 sets of 10 reps each that work the core, biceps, triceps, legs, chest and shoulders as well as the upper back. The morning routine takes about 20+ minutes and it is a great time to do it with no one else in the house being awake and I can have my privacy. Once my day at work is done, I do my best to either get on the treadmill for an hour (in the winter) or lately I enjoy jumping on my bike and hitting the road for a quick ride. Tonight's quick ride took me for 21.43 kilometre (13.32 miles) ride at an average speed of about 27 km/hour (16.8 miles/hour) but I like to keep my speed up around 30+ km/hour. (18.6 miles/hour). The treadmill and the bike is what will keep my heart rate up and continue to strengthen my heart more and more each day. Not to mention the health benefits of exercise such as lowering cholesterol and blood sugars. My resting heart rate used to be 85+ BPM before getting my heart poked at and now, after 1 year of exercise and regular routines and proper eating, my resting heart rate is usually sitting around 51-53 BPM. They used to have to use drugs to lower it like that and with a lower resting heart rate, that also equals lower blood pressure. Good for you for taking the steps to get healthy before your body started to fail and forced you to get healthy. I would suggest your way over mine any day and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. How we got where we are isn't as important as the fact that we are here now and hopefully we will continue to stay here. Keep up the great work Greg. I've got your back if you'll have mine.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Y'all do realize that by doing so, you may live to be as old and grumpy as @Mike1950 although you will never be quite as sexy, cause he got there first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Y'all do realize that by doing so, you may live to be as old and grumpy as @Mike1950 although you will never be quite as sexy, cause he got there first!



  always pikin on the ol guy............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> always pikin on the ol guy............



Look at the bright side @Mike1950 , I don't pick on ya and never have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

He's just being nice, because he knows that someday, with all that clean living, he's going to have to put up with just as much B_S_ Mike!!

What he doesn't realize (_yet_), is... Old farts love being picked on! They thrive on it! Even the grumpy ones!! Hell, especially the grumpy ones!!! Work in a small town gas station for a few years you understand such things Ken. Back in the 80's when I did, I had a co-worker that had as much fun picking on old guys as I did, and we had several old farts went from being snarly old grouches when they stopped, to coming down to the station at least once a day, some of them 2-3 times a day, just to be picked on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

When Kathie and i got together we had 5 teenagers between us. It is ackward at first for steps and they started calling me old man. I figured they could be calling me worse so it sorta stuck. And crap now i am.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> When Kathie and i got together we had 5 teenagers between us. It is ackward at first for steps and they started calling me old man. I figured they could be calling me worse so it sorta stuck. And crap now i am.....



Being an old man is better than the alternative Mike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

In all seriousness, we had a couple old guys that came into the station, that were simply grouchy old men. They were proud of being grouchy old men; worked diligently to be the best they could be at it. We harassed the bat guana out of all of them, did not discriminate even a little. Even if they didn't appreciate it, you at least had the fun of picking on them. But, sooner or later, one of us would find a weakness, and then they'd be there every day, standing in your way, waiting to get picked on. They'd come down for coffee break, they'd come down in the evenings, if they got bored, they'd come down and stand in the corner just to chat. 

Had one, never was quite right; but he was good natured, fun to pick on, and he enjoyed it. We harassed him relentlessly. Some time after he had passed away, his wife stopped one day and told us, we had no idea how much that old man loved us. That he had regarded us amongst his closest friends in life. That because he was a little different, no one had time for him, and he truly did appreciate being picked on all the time, because someone had taken a moment from their day to include him in something and made him smile, and it truly meant a lot to him.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Being an old man is better than the alternative Mike.


that is exactly what I say. Getting old is part of the journey-should be embraced -not rejected.
I read above and am glad you can control Cholesterol with exercise and diet - High cholesterol can be hereditary- I am a cholesterol makin machine- at least that is what the Doc calls me- tried diet and exercise 20 years ago and it went up. Now exercise and lipitor keeps mine low. Mother has same problem. she had single bypass in '83 now 34 yrs later she is still going strong, she is 87. we eat mostly scratch cooking- almost no pre-prepared foods in house. If kathie wants a chicken pot pie she makes it, well she makes a dozen. I think pre-prepared food is one of the reasons people are fat in US. The almighty dollar rules in the food industry- healthy does not figure in that equation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

Great response @Kenbo And I will always have your back Ken. Resting heart rate is something I have never monitored, but I have never had blood pressure issues, just cholesterol. But I have been doing a lot of research on the whole cholesterol thing. The medical profession here in the US. is starting to change its views on fats and cholesterol. You see the problem is in the past they just lumped all cholesterol into one category and called it all bad. Even though they split it into the 2 basic types hdl and ldl. Ldl cholesterol has always been labeled as the bad one and the one that blocks arteries, but not so fast as they are now learning that there is more than one type of ldl and some of it is essential to our body's well being. Now they are saying that eggs and butter are better for you than the crap that was labelled as healthy. Avoid soy at all cost, and most oils, real cold pressed extra virgin olive oil in moderation and include virgin coconut oil (do not confuse that with hydrogenated coconut oil which is crap and bad for you) In fact they now say that free range eggs are essential to our well being. So it is not as simple as it has always been anymore. The american heart associations guidelines are really not accurate anymore and is considered by many in the health profession to be biased. It's like they want you to be on statin drugs for the rest of our lives, I don't buy that. My plan is to get off the statin drugs, they are not good for your liver. I plan to find a doctor and lab here in the US that does the new testing for cholesterol to really find out about all levels of ldl as well as hdl. In fact the levels that they say we should be at is not realistic at all or natural. Ever have a doctor tell you to eat more fats if you want to lower your cholesterol? Ken is right about eating less bad fats and increasing the good fats. Excersise is the key! And do your homework and research, be proactive in your health and well being.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

@Mike1950 I here ya on the cholesterol thing, seems to be hereditary in my family too. They told me I would be on the meds for the rest of my life as well. I take Crestor. I don't know if I can get off of it entirely but I'm damn sure going to try. I have been slowly decreasing the dosage, the levels may spike for awhile when I get off of them but that's where more accurate testing is going to be more important to see what kinds of cholesterol there are. Not just bassicly ldl and hdl, there is more to it than that. They say that some people just produce it, I think there is a reason for that, our bodies need it, but what kind is what is becoming more clear everyday with new research. I have had a catheterization to look inside my arteries to see if there was any kind of blockage, there wasn't, ultra sounds of the main arteries and carotids also confirmed all of that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's like they want you to be on statin drugs for the rest of our lives, I don't buy that.



Buy that... The pharmaceutical companies are known to pay them commission on prescriptions written. The more drug costs, the bigger the commission.



woodtickgreg said:


> Excersise is the key!



There is this little thing called 'old age' and that four letter word by the name of 'WORK' that tends to get in the way of that on some folks part. The combination of the former and the latter, tends to rob one of the ambition to pursue the aforementioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Buy that... The pharmaceutical companies are known pay them commission on prescriptions written. The more drug cost, the bigger the commission.
> 
> 
> 
> There is this little thing called 'old age' and that four letter word by the name of 'WORK' that tends to get in the way of that on some folks part. The combination of the former and the latter, tends to rob one of the ambition to pursue the aforementioned.


Rocky, I'm 57, not exactly a kid. My body is beat up, had a back surgery, ruptured bicep, and my shoulders are all tore up from years of physical labor. But I have to tell you that weight training helps with all of that, calesthenics are a big part of my daily excersize. I work a full time job and part time job, but you have to find the time to take care of yourself. No one can tell me that you can't find 30 minutes a day to excersize, that's just denial and making excuses for not doing it. So I call bs on the too old or no time thing. If you don't have time to take care of yourself do you have time to die? just start slow and work up to it, little changes one thing at a time, slowly increase your physical activity. I started a year and a half ago and I'm still not where I want to be, I keep setting new goals for myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great response @Kenbo And I will always have your back Ken. Resting heart rate is something I have never monitored, but I have never had blood pressure issues, just cholesterol. But I have been doing a lot of research on the whole cholesterol thing. The medical profession here in the US. is starting to change its views on fats and cholesterol. You see the problem is in the past they just lumped all cholesterol into one category and called it all bad. Even though they split it into the 2 basic types hdl and ldl. Ldl cholesterol has always been labeled as the bad one and the one that blocks arteries, but not so fast as they are now learning that there is more than one type of ldl and some of it is essential to our body's well being. Now they are saying that eggs and butter are better for you than the crap that was labelled as healthy. Avoid soy at all cost, and most oils, real cold pressed extra virgin olive oil in moderation and include virgin coconut oil (do not confuse that with hydrogenated coconut oil which is crap and bad for you) In fact they now say that free range eggs are essential to our well being. So it is not as simple as it has always been anymore. The american heart associations guidelines are really not accurate anymore and is considered by many in the health profession to be biased. It's like they want you to be on statin drugs for the rest of our lives, I don't buy that. My plan is to get off the statin drugs, they are not good for your liver. I plan to find a doctor and lab here in the US that does the new testing for cholesterol to really find out about all levels of ldl as well as hdl. In fact the levels that they say we should be at is not realistic at all or natural. Ever have a doctor tell you to eat more fats if you want to lower your cholesterol? Ken is right about eating less bad fats and increasing the good fats. Excersise is the key! And do your homework and research, be proactive in your health and well being.




type of fats is huge- margarine- do you know they developed it to fatten turkeys- it did not work it killed them. so they boxed it up and sold it as a replacement for butter. We use nothing but butter. Free range eggs. The eggs we get in store can be up to 3 months old. the older an egg gets the more buoyant it gets. a sinker is good- a high drafter- bad. Huge difference with fresh eggs and store bought.
As Medicine goes forward it advances with starts and stops. Like all other science the human body aint that simple. remember though- we live longer almost twice as long as we did 100 yrs ago. 
Statin drugs- heart deaths have plummeted since we started using them. They got a bad name. My FIL stopped using his- the muscle mass loss was his reason. I asked- "Dave, don't you think being 80 has something to do with that?" He looked at me as if I was speaking French. His arteries in his neck in the meantime were plugging up causing little strokes- after he had stopped for 10 years the little strokes had taken their toll. Dementia started to set in. 15 yrs after he stopped- he barely knew his own kids. Sometimes it is best to go with what the docs say...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Rocky, I'm 57, not exactly a kid. My body is beat up, had a back surgery, ruptured bicep, and my shoulders are all tore up from years of physical labor. But I have to tell you that weight training helps with all of that, calesthenics are a big part of my daily excersize. I work a full time job and part time job, but you have to find the time to take care of yourself. No one can tell me that you can't find 30 minutes a day to excersize, that's just denial and making excuses for not doing it. So I call bs on the too old or no time thing. If you don't have time to take care of yourself do you have time to die? just start slow and work up to it, little changes one thing at a time, slowly increase your physical activity. I started a year and a half ago and I'm still not where I want to be, I keep setting new goals for myself.


started swinging and ax at 6- I liked it. and hard work. worked in mill. smallest guy on green chain at 155 -it was good work. construction plastering is very demanding. ran a biz for 25 yrs- stress is the killer. I walk and work for exercise- at 67 still quite healthy. tonsils and cancer surgery are it. De-stress if you want to live long and hope you have good genes because if heredity is not on your side it is an uphill battle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

My girlfriend took this pic of me driving the tractor and grading my yard today. I don't think I look to bad for a 57 year old, still have a ways to go to reach my goals but excersize, calesthenics, and good clean food with healthy fats is working very well. I'm not stopping or changing anything, I feel great! This is me at 180 lbs.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> My girlfriend took this pic of me driving the tractor and grading my yard today. I don't think I look to bad for a 57 year old, still have a ways to go to reach my goals but excersize, calesthenics, and good clean food with healthy fats is working very well. I'm not stopping or changing anything, I feel great!
> 
> View attachment 134367




Now you're just showing off. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Now you're just showing off. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Yup, a little, lol. But it shows what can be accomplished just like you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

This was the pic I saw that made me do something about my pitiful state of health.

The cat was comfy on my swollen belly. But I realized at that time that I was lying down and was still huge, not good. I was this pic that woke me up and made me make some changes in my life. I was 216 lbs.



By the way, the cats name is Stanley.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Buy that... The pharmaceutical companies are known to pay them commission on prescriptions written. The more drug costs, the bigger the commission.



Maybe this was true at a point in time, but the largess from medical industry to physicians has been very restricted at least since I finished residency in 2004. 

You can search any physician in the US at the following website:

https://openpaymentsdata.cms.gov/search/physicians

Any consulting fees or royalties are legally required to be reported. The dollar amounts on the site also include food and drink provided at physician offices. Any thing of value has to be reported. It's been up and running for several years now, and I think it's reasonably accurate. I'm not listed because I don't take anything from industry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm proud of you Doc! 

Wife's niece works in a clinic in Gainseville, and she has said that they have lunch provided by the pharmaceutical companies 3 - 4 days a week. Not Subway or Taco Bell either, Red Lobster, Texas Roadhouse, etc. It's not a little clinic, there are close to 40 employees.


----------

